# G'day from Australia :)



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm new here on the board. I've been an active member of a horse forum years ago but took a couple years break while I sorted out end of school and university stuff.  But when I decided to go back the forum looks like its been overrun by robots or something (not sure what that's called). But its all just spam now.

So I've been looking for a new online horse community and this one seems pretty awesome.  

So let me introduce myself:

My name is Kaylah, I am 20 years old. I live in the beautiful state of Queensland, Australia. I have been riding for almost 8 years now but still have a lot to learn! 

I have 3 horses. Destiny, Nova, and Molly.

Destiny is a mare - 7 year old grey Australian Stock Horse x. She is my project horse having been abused all her life and very mistrusting. She acts out in dominance and bullying but I know it all stems from fear. I've had her for only a few months. Our biggest milestone this week is that she's started following me all around the paddock and doesn't ever want to leave my side even when I'm just picking up manure.










Nova is a 14 year old chestnut Quarter horse x Arab gelding. He is my baby. I haven't had him for long either but when I saw him I immediately knew he was the one for me. I doubt I will ever sell him. He is a crazy horse that can get pretty wild but that's exactly how I like them. 










Molly is my little girl. She was my first pony and will always be with me for the rest of her days. She is now 18 but still has the spirit of a 2 year old. I have no idea what breed she is. At 14hh she is much too small for me so my little sister has now claimed her as her own.  


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Lovely horses you have


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome! Its great to see more Aussies joining  I'm sure you'll like this forum, there's always lots going on and a wealth of horsey knowledge.


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome. You do have some gorgeous horses. I am sure that you'll enjoy it here, it is a nice community.


----------



## stonehorsedesigns (Jul 1, 2010)

Really nice horses. This is the first horse forum that I have participated in and I am finding that I am really learning alot.


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm really having fun stalking so far. haha Everyone here seems really nice!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome! 

Its good to see more Aussies


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

welcome to the forum.
there are quite a few of us aussies around here


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard  Another Aussie woohoo seems we are over taking!


----------



## TheCountryLife (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! You have some beautiful horses. i just joined myself yesterday and i am enjoying looked at everyones pics of their lovely horses and finding there is a lot of information for me to learn. Everyone seems so nice and friendly and offer alot of advice.

Im finding my way around the forum having never used them and wanted to post my own thread however am struggling a little as cant find the option.


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! There sure is a lot of Aussies. Good to see.  Also nice meeting other people from around the world! This board has a wide range of nationalities. 



StaceyG said:


> Im finding my way around the forum having never used them and wanted to post my own thread however am struggling a little as cant find the option.


If you click on any forum heading (not sure if that's the right term probably not lol) Right at the very top of the threads there's a little green button with a plus sign that says 'new thread'.


----------

